# [url]www.motorhomeparking.co.uk[/url]



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

*www.motorhomeparking.co.uk*

going through an old computer i found this page i had saved on my favs.http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/although its not kept upto date i still found it useful.looked on the data base but found no refs. to it on motorhomefacts so if its there my apols.jim m


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think I might have posted a link to it when I first joined, I did make use of it back then, but had forgotten all about it.

Thanks, I'll give it another coat of looking at later.

Kev


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/*



mollmagee said:


> (...)although its not kept up to date (...)


The latest addition:
Hawick 
Hawick (Scottish Borders) is the greatest. We were welcomed at the car park by a lady from the Local Authority telling us that they encourage overnight parking of vans free of charge, with excellent bays right by the river. Available any night except Fridays and the first 2 weeks of June as there are major events in town. There is even a leaflet entitled. Hawick Campervan Welcome. This must be the first time we have ever felt welcome in any car park anywhere. It is usually indifferent or hostile. Deserves to be publicised to help the local economy. (Thanks to TG for providing this information on ).11 July 2012


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I similarly had it in favourites, but before I had bought a MH and had forgotten about it.

Thanks for the reminder.

Geoff


----------

